# Scary times ahead!! Much support and advice appreciated.



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I have come to the end of my own IVF journey...a sad and sorry realisation that I am in fertility terms hopeless. Unfortunately we have pretty much spent our life savings coming to this point.

We have just enough money to have one more try at parenthood through surrogacy. I have read and reread the information on various surrogacy websites and I really don't know which way to go. I cant afford to make a wrong move and would be so very grateful for some guidance.

Thank you


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi. We have 17 month old twins born through surrogacy- please feel free to pm me. Xx


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi, just wanted to say we thought we were at the end of our road after nine IVF/egg donation cycles . We are  now celebrating nearly five months pregnant with Twins through surrogacy in the USA .


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi! Our family have gone through all these process as well! Now I am a happy mommy of a very cute boy   If  you have any questions or doubts would be glad to share with you my experience


----------



## Anny1970 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi!!! My husband and I have surrogacy program in Ukraine. Our surrogate mother is on the 12th week of pregnancy. The doctors confirm that the surrogate and our child are healthy. The pregnancy flows without any difficulties. We are completely satisfied with the clinic, staff… If you want to get to know more details feel free to ask. Best regards)))


----------



## Pegaroo (Oct 10, 2013)

You all seem to have had really good experiences, I'm so pleased that so many of you have had such great success.

I am sure those of you with lovely babies and those of you awaiting the arrival of your bundles have so much knowledge that I can pick from...such a relief.

So some scenarios - have any of you used a clinic which offers a more than one attempt price ( my husband and I are not lucky people and so I have to think in worst case scenarios 😊). It seems wrong but I have to think in terms of money because we have pretty much used up our life's savings...we could have paid off our mortgage with what we have spent on fertility treatments!

What happens if your baby is born prematurely or needing additional health care after delivery, are you advised to have additional funds available for this?

In terms of bringing baby home what is the level of complexity, In my case I will have to use donor eggs so will be in no way related to baby. I don't mind complexity but would be petrified that I would not for some reason be permitted to bring baby home.

Thanks


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi. I can answer all your questions as have experienced them all. Will do later after the twins go to bed. Ill pm you. X


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Pegaroo! 
Thanks, I hope soon you will be one of those who can share their success stories  

Feel free to pm me


----------



## rj765 (Dec 16, 2014)

And about your questions. I did the unlimited attempts surrogacy program with donor eggs and DH`s sperm. And there is nothing wrong in thinking in terms of money. You need to spend your money in a reasonable way. Well, clinic which we went with was priced well enough. From the very beginning I could not believe that it was true and everything would work   As the price was really low comparing to other clinics  

We had the same questions when we were about to sign contracts. In our case the clinic was the one who had to cover all the expenses for the baby`s medical treatment. That clinic pays everything up to the moment when the baby is released from the hospital. So we did not need to cover any expenses. The price was fixed by the contract. We paid it and that was it  

The level of complexity of the documents proceeding depends on your country of origin. And of course on the country where you do the surrogacy. In our case, again, it was not that complicated. We got home in one month after our baby was born


----------



## Anny1970 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi there!!! I want to clarify some more details. There was a question about the number of attempts. Our package is all inclusive. We have unlimited number of attempts. In case the first attempt is not positive we have another one without losing money. We were extremely lucky))) Our surrogate got pregnant from the first attempt))) Now she is on the 12th week of pregnancy))) The price was affordable for us.  For example in UK the price will be approximately 3 times higher than in Ukraine. I want to ask rj765. Were you present during the delivery? How long was your child in the hospital after the delivery? How much time did it take to get all the documents? When were you able to come back home? Where did you stay with your baby? Was your child completely healthy or there were some complications? Did you have to pay additional money after the delivery? Or you paid only the sum which was noticed in the contract? Thanks in advance)))


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

i carried twins last year for the family i helped. If i can help at all from the other side feel free to pm me

X


----------

